# reputable 15 yr old Seattle tree company hiring climbers



## Kathy Holzer (Nov 17, 2016)

Out on a Limb Tree co is looking for one or two climbers with at least 2 years of full-time climbing experience. no crane work, no bucket work, no topping, no stumpgrinding - 60-75% pruning from hedges to 150 ft douglas fir trees. removals are generally technical and not huge. owner is a climber with 20 years in the industry who is getting long in the tooth, current crew is 6 people and we are looking to expand. crew works 4 ten hr days so 3 day weekends are a plus if you want to get out into our gorgeous mountains on weekends. 90% employer paid medical/dental/vision/life insurance after 2 months, 9 pd holidays, 2 wks paid vacation, matching IRA after 2 years. hourly starting rate from $23-$28 for good climbers. ISA certification a plus, and a requirement to get once you're hired. company funded educational opportunities available.

please send resume and cover letter to [email protected]


----------



## Kathy Holzer (Nov 29, 2016)

still looking. 12 week backlog at the dead slowest time of the year.


----------



## tyler0351 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kathy Holzer said:


> Out on a Limb Tree co is looking for one or two climbers with at least 2 years of full-time climbing experience. no crane work, no bucket work, no topping, no stumpgrinding - 60-75% pruning from hedges to 150 ft douglas fir trees. removals are generally technical and not huge. owner is a climber with 20 years in the industry who is getting long in the tooth, current crew is 6 people and we are looking to expand. crew works 4 ten hr days so 3 day weekends are a plus if you want to get out into our gorgeous mountains on weekends. 90% employer paid medical/dental/vision/life insurance after 2 months, 9 pd holidays, 2 wks paid vacation, matching IRA after 2 years. hourly starting rate from $23-$28 for good climbers. ISA certification a plus, and a requirement to get once you're hired. company funded educational opportunities available.
> 
> please send resume and cover letter to [email protected]





Kathy Holzer said:


> still looking. 12 week backlog at the dead slowest time of the year.




Hello, I submitted a resume to your website. Contact me at your earliest convenience please.


----------



## Kathy Holzer (Jan 10, 2017)

still hiring as of jan 10th. please send resume and cover letter to me at [email protected]


----------



## chevybob (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't have a resume but have plenty of pictures of my jobs. My work speaks for itself. 24 fully equipped and take my career seriousley. Looking to get out of CT. Let me know. 4 years full time climbing.


----------



## troutbum (Jan 30, 2017)

Might be worth an hour or two to put a resume together, will probably speed things up a bit...but i get it, pics i or it didn't happen. My ground guys used to pick up chicks showing pics of me climbing, said it worked like a charm. Just sayin


----------



## Kathy Holzer (Apr 20, 2017)

just hired one great climber from ohio, and we have the great good fortune to also have added a great NATS instructor, Phillip Kelley, as half-time operations manager/trainer. still looking for one more climber with 2 yrs experience. big things are happening at out on a limb - shoot me an email if you'd like more info [email protected]


----------

